# Cold Weather means Soup Time! Now With Recipe!



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot... couldn't find a spot for Soup so I figured General Discussion...  Mods, please move as needed if needed.  Thanks in advance.

OK... Last year the wife and I were craving soup on a cold day.  Couldn't decide on Broccoli Cheese or Potato... So we decided to roll with both.  Couldn't find a combo recipe so looked at about ten recipes of each and jotted some notes down and threw something together.  This year I made the tweaks from the notes we made last year and it is close!  only a couple minor changes to make it good enough for us!

Anyway... Photos and notes:

Start with Potatoes of course.  Oiled and covered in sea salt









Tossed em on the rack at 350°F for 60 mins or until fork probed tender.









Next... Bacon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Cut up and in a cold pan









Cook on Med-Hi heat til it starts to really render and make 'Bacon Foam'









Time to pull it:









and bacon draining









Reserved Bacon Juice









Stick of Buttah!  Unsalted.  And all that Bacon Fond Goodness









Finished Spuds









Add about 1/4 cup... yes, 1/4 cup of the reserved bacon juice and the large diced onion









After about 5 mins, added flour to make a thin "roux"









Chicken Stock and milk next









Chopped up a head of Broccoli









Diced up spuds









Into the pot with the broccoli to let it soften a touch









Forgot a couple photos on accident... But added in Spuds, Bacon, Sour Cream, Shredded cheese and Green onions and heated through.

Bowled up and ready to roll!









Overall, we got the consistency we were looking for, not too thick but not runny.  Just need to chop the bacon a bit smaller in prep and tweak the seasoning a bit and should be good to be filed away!

It'll definitely hit the spot on a cold day for sure and slow ya down. But we Love it and are gonna nap it off now.  Thanks for tagging along.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh yeah, Pro-tip... Serve the Mrs. first before trying to get pretty plated photos... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Link to auto-download Recipe:

AJ's Fully Loaded Potato Broccoli Soup.docx


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks incredibly delicious!
*Like!*


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 12, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks incredibly delicious!
> *Like!*


Thanks Chili!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's a work in progress but hits the spot.  Things are a little slow around here now haha.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 12, 2018)

That really looks good.  What kind of cheese Misplaced?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 12, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That really looks good.  What kind of cheese Misplaced?


Thanks.  Shredded some Tillamook we had in fridge. Medium cheddar.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 12, 2018)

That's good cheese, especially smoked.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 12, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That's good cheese, especially smoked.


We usually have a few blocks on hand at all times. I need to get into smoked cheese soon...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks really good from here. It's also fairly close to a corn chowder recipe we make. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2018)

MN, Your soup looks scrumptious!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good from here. It's also fairly close to a corn chowder recipe we make.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks Chris!

Damn!  How did I forget the Corn?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's in my blood.  May be a bit much, but now I need to make some chowder...



crazymoon said:


> MN, Your soup looks scrumptious!



Thank you


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2018)

Fantastic looking soup!
I have a ham bone just waiting for the first cool day we have for some bean soup!
I hope it looks as good as your soup does!
Great work & congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## Braz (Nov 13, 2018)

Ooh yeah. Showing this to SWMBO who is the soup master in this house. Guaranteed she will mess with the recipe 'cause that is what she does. Hope she stays close.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 13, 2018)

Awesome! Like b


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2018)

That would be some great soup on a cold day.  I'll probably have to make some now.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 13, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking soup!
> I have a ham bone just waiting for the first cool day we have for some bean soup!
> I hope it looks as good as your soup does!
> Great work & congrats on making the carousel!!!
> Al



Thanks Al!  I'm still waiting for turkey day to acquire my next ham bone.  Red beans and rice on tap with that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Braz said:


> Ooh yeah. Showing this to SWMBO who is the soup master in this house. Guaranteed she will mess with the recipe 'cause that is what she does. Hope she stays close.



Tinker away!  I had to work later than planned today so will update OP with Recipe tomorrow.  But by all means let SWMBO be SWMBO.  Just post pics and tag me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







bdskelly said:


> Awesome! Like b



Thanks B! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







GaryHibbert said:


> That would be some great soup on a cold day.  I'll probably have to make some now.
> POINT
> Gary



I'll get the recipe up soon so y'all can try/change/alter and give feedback


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 14, 2018)

**Added recipe download document at end of post


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 14, 2018)

Like!

It is indeed Soup weather!


----------



## Braz (Nov 14, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> **Added recipe download document at end of post


Thanks. On the menu for this week. Snow predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 14, 2018)

Braz said:


> Thanks. On the menu for this week. Snow predicted for tomorrow.


Excellent!  Feel free to tweak and experiment and lemme know any feedback good or bad.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 14, 2018)

Great looking soup! We've been on a chicken vegetable noodle kick lately. I was just looking to branch out and this looks like it will fit the bill nicely!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 14, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Great looking soup! We've been on a chicken vegetable noodle kick lately. I was just looking to branch out and this looks like it will fit the bill nicely!


Thanks! I just polished off the last of it today... I think a lighter soup is in order now :D


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 15, 2018)

Looks and sounds mighty yummy. My son in law and granddaughter will be all over that when I try this recipe lol. Like 
Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 15, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Looks and sounds mighty yummy. My son in law and granddaughter will be all over that when I try this recipe lol. Like
> Congrats on the carousel ride.



Thanks Canuck!  Humbled to have some soup roll with all the good smoked meats up there.  seems out a place a bit, but the weather gives a pass I guess. :D  Next batch I'll have to make my own Bacon...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2018)

That blend of Broccoli and Potato Soup is a brilliant idea! Looks great.
A little info...Russet/Baking Potatoes will be very tender in soup and some breaks down making the soup thick and creamy.
Basic White or Red Potatoes are tender but firm in soup and hold their shape. So creamier soup is desired use Bakers. For Chunky potato soup, creamy or other, use White or Red. Golden Potatoes have a texture in between the above.
Inspired for Potato Soup, I pulled this recipe out. I was given to my Dad by a German friend, Mel Worth. The Recipe is an old one and will interest the Sausage Makers, among us. This one is creamy and chunky with a great depth of flavor. A whole variety of sausage works from Hot Dogs, Brats and Knockwurst, to Kielbasa, Venison Sausage and even Summer Sausage. This recipe makes a lot and freezes well...JJ

*Authentic German Potato Soup*

1Stk Butter
2Lbs Sausage of choice*
2C diced Onion
1C diced Leeks
4-5 Carrots, diced
4 Ribs Celery, diced
2-3 Cloves Garlic, minced
3Lbs Red Potatoes, 3/4" Dice**
2T Fine Chopped Fresh Parsley
1tsp Caraway Seed
1tsp Fresh Thyme Leaves
1/2C AP Flour
4C Chicken Broth
1C White Wine
2C Heavy Cream
1tsp Maggi Seasoning, optional but traditional.
1tsp Black Pepper
Salt or Chix Base to taste.

Note: * Knockwurst is classic but, Hot Dogs are a great substitute, slice about 1/2" thick. Brats work too. Remove from the casing and roll in about 1/2" balls, then saute just until Golden.

** I use Red Potatoes for a chunky soup and Yellow or Russet for pureed soup.

Add Butter to an 6QT stock pot and lightly brown the Sausage, remove and set aside.
Add Mirepoix, Herbs and Spices and saute until Onions are translucent.
Add Flour and make a Roux.
Add Broth and Wine and whisk to combine then add Potatoes.
Bring to a boil, reduce to simmer.
Add Sausage and cook until Potatoes are tender, about 35-45 minutes.
Add Cream, Maggi and Black Pepper. Bring just to a simmer.
Add Salt or Base to desired taste and serve.

Makes 8 Dinner Portions or about 16 Apps.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 15, 2018)

Thx for posting this one JJ. That sounds like one I want to try as well.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 15, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> That blend of Broccoli and Potato Soup is a brilliant idea! Looks great.
> A little info...Russet/Baking Potatoes will be very tender in soup and some breaks down making the soup thick and creamy.
> Basic White or Red Potatoes are tender but firm in soup and hold their shape. So creamier soup is desired use Bakers. For Chunky potato soup, creamy or other, use White or Red. Golden Potatoes have a texture in between the above.
> Inspired for Potato Soup, I pulled this recipe out. I was given to my Dad by a German friend, Mel Worth. The Recipe is an old one and will interest the Sausage Makers, among us. This one is creamy and chunky with a great depth of flavor. A whole variety of sausage works from Hot Dogs, Brats and Knockwurst, to Kielbasa, Venison Sausage and even Summer Sausage. This recipe makes a lot and freezes well...JJ
> ...


Thanks Chef 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !  I'm with ya on the spuds.  although my recipe calls for Yukon for the reasons stated, I used Russet this go round due to availability 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Read a lot about them last year when determining the recipe parts.  Great info to have though.

And thank for the recipe.  my soup database is lacking so I'm always down to try new ones out.


----------



## gburg tyrell (Nov 21, 2018)

It’s been chilly here in Illinois for a few weeks now and I have been ADDICTED to this chili blanco recipe Chef Tom with All things BBQ posted on YouTube. It’s amazing! Here is the link


----------



## Ishi (Nov 22, 2018)

Great cook and instructions!!
Thanks for sharing


----------

